# Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18"



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

-








-








-








-









_Modified by flheat at 3:09 PM 9-30-2006_


_Modified by flheat at 3:10 PM 9-30-2006_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (flheat)*

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (flheat)*

Your sig says you have the NAV package. Do you like it? 


_Modified by owr084 at 8:01 AM 10-1-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (owr084)*

I really don't need the navigation because I rarely travel outside of the city, but I got it because the large screen looked nice. I think it really makes the interior look premium. It does a great job displaying the radio and satellite stations/song title/etc. The navigation does work well; however, and I like how the upcoming directions (left/right arrows) display in the informational screen between the tach and speedometer. The big pet peeve is the "I accept" every time you start the car, but I guess this is the case with any navigation system--damn lawyers.








I have interior photos (including the navigation screens) posted in the Moonrockless in LA forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...09663 and the Navi-touchscreen forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2825452.



_Modified by flheat at 8:16 AM 10-1-2006_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (flheat)*

If the Eos is like my Touaregs and you know someone with a Ross-Tech VAG-COM tool you could get rid of the "accept" screen. There are drawbacks though, at least on the Touareg, having to do with messing up the radio settings a bit. If you search the Touareg forums, you'll find the info on it. I never did it but after 3-1/2 years I've learned to live with it.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (flheat)*

Hey, flheat--I'm here in Orlando too and I just picked mine up at Aristocrat a couple of weeks ago. Just over 1100 miles on it now. Dark Gray (can't recall its official VW color-name) with gray leather interior, 2.0T with 6-speed and sports package. I love the Navigator system cuz I'm on the road alot. Just got back from a weekend in Palm Beach--top down all the way! With the Sirius radio, amazing. . . And my favorite part? With the wind guard system, I drive to work on the 408 at 70 mph and my hair doesn't move. Gotta love that German engineering.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (muggo11)*

I was told that Island Gray is not available with the gray leather. Did you just get lucky???


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (irbrenda)*

There was an island gray one with moonrock interior in Las Vegas last week. It apears to be a valid combination.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (Instynct)*

Only 70 MPH on the 408? Watch for me to pass you sometime


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (flheat)*

Can I ask you if you considered the automatic at all? I test drove the A/T a few weeks ago and am just alittle concerned about the low end drag. I swore I would never buy another manual because it reminded me of when I was poor and couldn't afford A/T. But now that that's not an issue, I'm thinking about going back. And since like you, I live in Florida and hills aren't an issue, I'm toying with the idea of switching. Plus, savings on gas mileage is an extra boon, but ref the previous comment.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Day in Florida. Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey with 18" (crandall58)*

I did consider the automatic, but I did not like the hard shifting in rapid acceleration. I don't think you are going to save any MPG with the manual because the DSG shifts just as efficiently. I just think the manual has a sportier feel.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I never even considered an automatic. I always want to feel like I'm driving and the incredible acceleration with the 2.0 turbo is downright exhilerating. I've got over 2000 miles on mine already. Had to turn the heat on for the first time tonight as we get a touch of fall here in Florida.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*

Love downshifting to 3rd through the toll booths and blowing everyone away on the other side! Vrrroom. Just ordered some "eyelids" for the headlights, H7 bulbs, the european cupholder and the driver's side storage cubby. I'd like to get the underseat drawers but it looks like they won't work with the power seats. I used that storage area a lot on my Audi.


----------

